# SmitFraudFix for Windows Vista?



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello. I've registered in this forum today because i wanted to ask you why SmitFraudFix doesn't work with Windows Vista.

I have that yellow toolbar on ie7 that says: Warning! Possible blah blah... and Click Here ... " which has a link for trustedantivirus.com site or something. I was trying to find a solution to remove this toolbar and i read somewhere that SmitFraudFix fixes this. However, i downloaded it and it appears that it won't work with Windows Vista.

Anyone can help?

Thanx a lot,

Kyris


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Some tools used by ourselves have not been updated for Vista, while others have. Either way, there is likely to be more than just Smitfraud on your system. Please follow this link *"Having problems with spyware and pop-ups? - First Steps"* and post your logs in the HJT Forum.

Please be patient as the Security forum is very busy.


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

I need a program like SmitFraudFix that will work with Windows Vista. Nothing else.. I want to believe that my pc is really clean


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Using such tools unsupervised could leave you with a useless machine. Why not let us check out your system properly?


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

i don't have so much free time that's why. if there is an alternative program for vista can you please tell me where to find it? if not, i will do those steps so that you can check my system.

thank you very much for your help,

kyriacos


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

by the way, for anyone who is interested, i installed spyware doctor version 5.1.0.272 and it fixed EVERYTHING! Noadware and others couldn't fix it..


----------



## geraldfwhite (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to hear you beat the smitfraud. Had trouble with this for a few days. pop up "unauthorized access of system files" or something. Be careful, though it appears upon restart the registry continues to be annoyed.

Im running bak 2 bak Search and Destroy, to manually monitor the registry, along with Symantec for Vista.

Wow Smitfraud is sneaky. Without manually monitoring the registry smitfraud will find its way back in by asking you to make IE your default browser.

Watchout!!!!

G,


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

I just searched other forums as well and read that spyware doctor cleans smitfraud. i had lots of troubles in the beginning trying to find a version that would work on vista, but in the end i managed to do so.
i've used many anti-spyware programs but i think this is the best. i also have the onguard enabled all the time..

cheers


----------

